# LG BD550 does not show Video on Demand icon.



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have just acquired an LG Blueray player and connected it to the network, downloaded the latest software and registered it for DivX playback. However I do not get any icon for net downloads.
I tried to do the firmware update using USB stick and CD and it doesn't do anything. I only get the options to play video, music or pictures. :scratch:

(Also note I am in Australia)
Any assistance would be appreciated.
Cheers,
Robbo


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I moved this to the Blu-ray forum... hopefully someone can help you figure it out.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok I had a problem with the original player, It originally connected to the internet without having to set up any access in the router. I downloaded the latest software and it installed fine. However the next day it would only intermittently connect to the internet and then a few days later would not see the lan either.

I took it back and received a replacement which I had to set up in the router before it would see the internet, no big problem.
The new player connects to the internet everytime at startup but I don't get any internet options except update the software.
I now think this unit does not have the software to connect to youtube or streaming video yet, maybe in a later update?
Oh well, I cannot complain as I won it in a raffle on $10.00 worth of tickets.


----------

